# Gyms South-West London???



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey guys just moved to South-West London and I'm trying to find a good bodybuilding gym, not a crappy health club.

I just need the basics, squat rack, dumbbells, a few benches and I'll be happy. The few places I've seen can't even provide that.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Leigh


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

South West London is a big place mate!! more specific?


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Hahaha yeah good point.

Around the Battersea and Clapham areas.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Jamie dont you live there?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

medx gym in putney.

nautilus centre in hendon.dont know how close they are?


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Leigh

In Clapham, you've got a Soho Gym. I haven't been to that one but I go to the Borough one and they have all the equipment you need.

Also, a little further up in Vauxhall is an independant gym called Paris Gym. It's a men-only gym and the vast majority of the clientele is gay but it is a serious gym and proper big guys go there.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Paris Gym in Vauxhall is awesome - clean, loads of equipment and weights, some big hardcore lads there. Mostly gay but serious atmosphere...


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

DB said:


> Ahh an Auzzie moving to clapham?! now thats a shock! lol
> 
> Battersea has Yorkies gym which is decent and produces alot of decent bodybuilders..
> 
> Soho gym in clapham common is fairly good also, MAgic torch and MissBC train there


Hey it's not totally out of choice LOL

I got work in Battersea so I thought I'd move closer. I've been living in North Kensington but I'd prefer to live closer to work.

Stupid stereotypical Australians.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. I'll check out the gyms now.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

DB said:


> I suggest you give yorkies gym a go then matey..
> 
> Its on York road, very close to a train station but my mind has gone blank as to which train station it is even tho i rode past it everyday!


Thanks heaps mate. Just found it online. Looks like my kind of place.

<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="Street"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="address"></o:smarttagtype> *Yorkys Gymnasium*

<st1:street><st1:address>24-28 York Road</st1:address></st1:street>

Battersea

London

SW11 3QA

020 7228 6266<o></o>


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah Soho gym in Clapham is good, its got like three flat benches, two incline, two squat racks, two smith racks, a big power rack thing, 5-6 free weigh benches shed loads of dumbells up to 50kg I think, and loads of other machine stuff.

It is full of gay guys too like the one in Vauxhall, but they dont bite - unless you ask nicely  haha Fairly big dudes in there aswell.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn I need to get a better gym. Oh well, FF at Balham will do me for the moment, if only because I'm the only person to ever use the rack :lol:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

In SW London there are very few gyms, there's mine http://physicalculture.co.uk in SW15, there's Yorkies in Battersea and there is Squats in Streatham. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/80805-physical-culture-gym-putney.html


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> medx gym in putney.
> 
> nautilus centre in hendon.dont know how close they are?


 Thanks for the plug Essex boy. For those who dont know, MedX equipment is made by Arthur Jones , the father of Gary Jones of Hammer Strength fame.

Basically its a Hammer machine with a weight stack and along the lines of the original old-style Nautilus.


----------



## gonhee (Apr 19, 2011)

I wanted to join yorkys gym in Battersea i wanted to know is it just for people who want to be bodybuilders or can i just train normally


----------

